# Interested in moving to NZ, unsure where to begin



## masond3

Hello Everyone 

This is my first post on this forum, so sorry if i am repeating the same questions which other users have posted 

I am interested in moving to new zealand, however reading up on the different visa types i am un-sure whether i would be a suitable candidate. 

From what i gather you need to meet certain point’s criteria and also match/meet skilled job set to be considered to emigrate. If i don’t met one of these criteria’s e.g. job criteria, is there an alternative way to be considered for immigration? 

I am 25 single and currently working in the merchant acquiring sector as an analyst. 
I have a BA Hons in Business administration, and college qualification in ICT networking. 

I currently have my uncle currently living in auckland (not sure if family members, help the cause or not, but just thought id mention it just encase) 

Please find attached my resume, and advise me if you think i will be a suitable candidate ?
Also if you get a visa for nz, can you automatically go you aus to work ? 

looking forward to your response 
Any information is valuable information


----------



## topcat83

masond3 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> This is my first post on this forum, so sorry if i am repeating the same questions which other users have posted
> 
> I am interested in moving to new zealand, however reading up on the different visa types i am un-sure whether i would be a suitable candidate.
> 
> From what i gather you need to meet certain point’s criteria and also match/meet skilled job set to be considered to emigrate. If i don’t met one of these criteria’s e.g. job criteria, is there an alternative way to be considered for immigration?
> 
> I am 25 single and currently working in the merchant acquiring sector as an analyst.
> I have a BA Hons in Business administration, and college qualification in ICT networking.
> 
> I currently have my uncle currently living in auckland (not sure if family members, help the cause or not, but just thought id mention it just encase)
> 
> Please find attached my resume, and advise me if you think i will be a suitable candidate ?
> Also if you get a visa for nz, can you automatically go you aus to work ?
> 
> looking forward to your response
> Any information is valuable information


Hi there. Swimming and boats, eh? You'll fit in well in NZ!! We're very much a water nation! One other tip - review your resume and try and get it on 2 sides of an A4 piece of paper. It's slightly longer than that at the moment (but that could be because of the word processor that I'm viewing it on). Another tip is to get it into PDF format as not everyone has Word (you can find free converters on the Internet).

Unfortunately your uncle isn't classed as close enough to help with any visa (I had a similar situation). Probably the best starting place for your investigations is Immigration New Zealand. It's a really good and informative website. Look at the points calculator and it will give you an idea about what points you'd score, then look at the 'news' section to see what points are currently being offered visas. Currently most offers are given to people with job offers.


----------



## masond3

HI Topcat 

Yeah i used to be a swimmer, unfortunately i had a few accidents and had to quite, its a shame as a few of my friends who i used to swim with are going to the 2012 Olympics. And i love boats, would love to own a sunseeker Manhattan or a fairline squadron 78 . Unfort i dont have that sort of cash floating around 

Well i spoke to a agent this morning, and the impression i got from is that he thinks i will get a skilled visa. I tried searching for a list of occupations on the visa website but unfortunately i didn’t find any. Do you have a list which you can send over ? 
As every time i been on the nz website it wants me to take a points scoring test. 

Also can you advise me if i get a visa for nz, does it enable me to work in aus ? 

Looking forward to your info / response 

Many thanks


----------



## toadsurfer

Sunseekers and Fairlines aren't real boats! Get something with a mast. 

NZ visa won't allow you to work in Oz. Only citizenship allows you that. No great loss though...


----------



## G-Mo

toadsurfer said:


> NZ visa won't allow you to work in Oz. Only citizenship allows you that. No great loss though...


This isn't actually true. If you are married to a New Zealand citizen you can live and work in Australia with a New Zealand PR.


----------



## topcat83

G-Mo said:


> This isn't actually true. If you are married to a New Zealand citizen you can live and work in Australia with a New Zealand PR.


Lol - so masond3 needs to find a wife when he's over here too! 

Try this link for the lists of essential skills in demand...
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/general/generalinformation/review.htm


----------



## G-Mo

topcat83 said:


> Lol - so masond3 needs to find a wife when he's over here too!


Lol. Yup...

NZDating - New Zealands premier NZ dating and friendship service


----------



## toadsurfer

It's not the NZ visa that would get you into Oz tho, you'd be going as the partner of a NZ citizen. Whether you had nz resi would be irrelevant. 
Mind it is a far more convenient way of migrating than passing points tests. Just marry a local. I should've thought of that before I met my Welsh girlfriend!


----------



## masond3

Umm, surely there is an easier way than marrying a nz broad, or waiting 5 years untill i become a nz citizen. 

If i apply for a skilled visa and i get pr status. do i need to work in nz for the 5 years then apply for citizenship ? Or could i work in nz for one year. and move back home to the uk and continue working here. and when my 5 years is nearly up then apply for the citizenship ? 

Because ideally i would like to bounce around between aus, nz and uk for work , eg do two years /4 years in each location


----------



## G-Mo

You have to live in NZ for the 5 years.


----------



## masond3

HI G-mo 

with the The 1973 Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement between nz and aus, does that allow me to work between the two countries if i a pr visa ? or do i need to wait for 5years untill i am a citizen ? 

Sorry for all the dumb questions


----------



## topcat83

masond3 said:


> HI G-mo
> 
> with the The 1973 Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement between nz and aus, does that allow me to work between the two countries if i a pr visa ? or do i need to wait for 5years untill i am a citizen ?
> 
> Sorry for all the dumb questions


You'll have to wait 5 years until you're a citizen.

And to become a citizen you will have to have been in the country for a minimum number of days for each of the 5 years. With no or minimal misdemeanours (and that includes speeding tickets).

And you'll have to swear that you intend to continue living in NZ.

And the reason they changed the waiting period to become a NZ citizen from 2 years to 5 years was to stop people doing exactly what you're trying to do - getting NZ citizenship them hopping across the Ditch.

And I personally don't blame them.....


----------



## masond3

Hi topcat 
i dont want to ditch at all. i want to work in nz for couple of years and then go to aus . work there for couple of years and then back to nz. So i get the best of both worlds. I like variety in my job along with culture. Thats why i wondered could i hop between the two for the first 5 years. But in the long run i want nz to be my permanent residence


----------



## topcat83

masond3 said:


> Hi topcat
> i dont want to ditch at all. i want to work in nz for couple of years and then go to aus . work there for couple of years and then back to nz. So i get the best of both worlds. I like variety in my job along with culture. Thats why i wondered could i hop between the two for the first 5 years. But in the long run i want nz to be my permanent residence


I do understand. My son is in the same boat. He is a scuba diving instructor, so you can imagine that being able to work in Oz just makes life a bit more flexible. He is certain he wants to keep NZ his long-term home though.

But it's amazing the number of people who were just using NZ as the means to enter Australia in the past.

And PS the 'Ditch' is what they call the stretch of sea between NZ and Oz...


----------



## masond3

Exactly. Thats what i want. The flexible of both islands as they both offer something different. Its shame i cant get to aus. I do have one idea, however not sure if its even viable


----------



## Jesslyp_48

Btw another way is Australia PR can work in NZ? That why everyone now heading for Australia PR and the Australia Agent/Immigration will change their point system again... Why NZ not tighten their Rules not allow Australia PR to work in NZ? why Australia are smart you need to be citizen ship in NZ then only you can come to work in Australia... I think if both requirement are same need to be citizenship that only allow to work in our country then only be fair....NZ government need to improve on this... Now a lots ppl heading to Australia for PR for Job there, NZ also need to improve get in more invester in. NZ are good country peaceful not likely in other Asian country busy, hassle, restless and etc... Hahaha


----------



## Chloe99

i have currently move from UK to NZ. I have been here for 3 weeks now and i highly recomend moving its a great style of living anyway. The first process is looking at visa types. now theirs a lot of selection and you will probably need to do a text to prove your fro your country,and you nee to sort out how many points you have on the internet by pasisng the questions from the test. You will need over 140 points min good luck


----------



## masond3

Ho chloe99 
Thank you for your response. I hope you dont mind me asking did you go through a migration agent ? If so who was it ? 

Also what made you choose nz ?


----------



## Chloe99

masond3 said:


> Ho chloe99
> Thank you for your response. I hope you dont mind me asking did you go through a migration agent ? If so who was it ?
> 
> Also what made you choose nz ?


hi masond3 im not sure because im only young im 12 and im not sure what the process was. Sorry. We came on holiday last year and fell in ljve with the place,houses,jobs, people eerythog the way of life for my children in te furture and or me to grow up and y siblings too.


----------



## topcat83

masond3 said:


> Umm, surely there is an easier way than marrying a nz broad, or waiting 5 years untill i become a nz citizen.
> 
> If i apply for a skilled visa and i get pr status. do i need to work in nz for the 5 years then apply for citizenship ? Or could i work in nz for one year. and move back home to the uk and continue working here. and when my 5 years is nearly up then apply for the citizenship ?
> 
> Because ideally i would like to bounce around between aus, nz and uk for work , eg do two years /4 years in each location


Simple answer - no - you need to be here for 5 year with less than the set days out of the country before you can apply for NZ citizenship. Them's the rules


----------



## masond3

umm. I may need to apply for nz. i am still young im 25 so 5years isnt so bad. i love both countries and both countries offer something different which i love. Shame I cant get pr visa in aus. as it wud solve my issues. You dont have any contacts in aus who would be willing to sponsor an 25 m single english business analyst ?


----------



## topcat83

masond3 said:


> umm. I may need to apply for nz. i am still young im 25 so 5years isnt so bad. i love both countries and both countries offer something different which i love. Shame I cant get pr visa in aus. as it wud solve my issues. You dont have any contacts in aus who would be willing to sponsor an 25 m single english business analyst ?


Why can't you get a visa for Australia? It would seem the logical approach...


----------



## masond3

basically my job isnt on the sols list 
only way i can get to aus is either through a sponsorshiop 457 or a working holiday visa 

When i spoken to a migration agency he said my best bet was go on a working holiday visa and try and find an organisation willing to sponsor me


----------

